# fitness now benefits us later



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

I think as a prepper, we always have to consider all ways of prepping. stocking up on guns and food isnt gonna help you if you gotta start hunting, bugging out, running, etc. what ways are you keeping in shape now to prepare for later? I work cardio a lot to build my endurance. the longer i can run, the better. its getting too cold for the hubs and i to hike, but we try to take long hikes throughout the year to keep in shape. i am not a fitness freak and honestly i am too busy working and handling preps at home but i think that working out here and there is vital to prepping.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Fitness can keep us alive to benefit from later.


----------



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

I work out in sections doing upper body one day lower the next but I do cardio every day. Swimming for those capable of having a pool or going to the YMCA or whatever is the best exercise in the world as you are doing a full body workout. When swimming you are working your arms legs chest muscles back muscles and cardio...

This is a simple workout that can be done every day. If it is your only workout then I suggest you do it twice a day once in the morning when you wake up and before bed, or course with a little time between work out and sleep lol...

In the morning I wake up and do a pyramid of push ups and sit ups.

10,15,20,25,30,25,20,15,10 That equals out to 200 push ups and 200 situps. Now if you cant handle that many do what you can but push yourself... If you cant do all the pushups drop to your knees and continue with your arms.. it will help.... Sit ups are great for the core not so much for the back but I like doing them anyway... again if you cannot finish with the situps go to crunches.... 

I will be writing a thread later it is a second attempt to a prepper guide as the first one got blotched in an argument.. I will definitely post some personal health things in it... Exercise being one of them.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

awesome. i did mma for a long time, so my body is still in pretty good shape, just gotta do stuff here and there to keep me tip top


----------



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

Muay Thai and Krav Maga here.... I never did MMA though I wanted to, then I was deployed... We had mats there so the guys and I bought up some gear and did sparing... that was all fine until someone jacked their knee up.... How do you tell your commander that you are non mission capable in a war zone because you were sparring lol... Good thing he was a gunner in the vehicle. lol


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

I have always wanted to do muay thai and brazillian jujitsu. i have done plenty of taekwondo, but my main focus was my mma class. it was more fun to participate in the cage than an old fashioned taekwondo tourney


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I recently picked up a treadmill and started doing 2 miles a day. Durning the summer I am pretty active but during the winter I kinda turn into a couch patato but changing that this year.


----------



## Ratfink (Nov 19, 2013)

Or beach walking....we get our exercise watching nature at its best. :lol:


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

beautiful, not many beaches where i am, haha


----------



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

good deal... I used them a lot in afghanistan as even in the FOB it was to rocky to run without risk of injury... I would recommend doing two miles but once you have that down increase to 3 then 4 and then once you have 4 miles down good increase the slant on the treadmill to have a steeper incline then go back and run two then 3 then 4 then rinse and repeat... It gives you a lot harder and much better workout with the elevation...

Picture running a marathon on the flats then picture running a marathon through the hills.... Completely different... I commend you though for taking that step.. Many dont.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Swimming, biking, running all are great. I do triathlons in the summer and it's a great way to not only stay in shape but give yourself a goal to work towards to try and break up the monotony on just working out to work out.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Those of you who know me know that I have spent the last eight years recovering from a severe back injury and two related surgeries. Well a week ago on Saturday afternoon I tore a muscle in my left calf. We had to wait until Wednesday to see my doctor and she thought I had blood clots so we had to go to get the ultrasound done to prove that all I did was tear a muscle. OK, it is severe but there is no medical treatment for it. Elevate it, wrap it when using it, ice it, and keep it flexible with limited use. Anyway, it finally started showing bruising - a week after the fact! I have one of the most colorful lower legs I have ever seen. It is black, blue, red and orange from the heal all the way to about two inches below the knee. The pain is back down to a manageable level (I can feel my back pain and the pain from my leg both) So I am taking short walks and keeping it elevated when I am not using it. Icing it doesn't seem to do much other than make it cold. It swells a bit throughout the day and then the swelling goes down after I sleep. 

Just thought I would let you know what I am doing to stay in shape in case the SHTF.

This getting older is not for wusses! You gotta be strong to make it to my age.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Nice post.. I try to do a little everyday..hiking or treadmill and a little exercise tho I hate from my old army days, my doctor did make a good point there are 24 hours in a day you can spend one hour on yourself to keep yourself healthy and alive longer..this made sense to me lol.. So I do it...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm kinda a jock chick! My workouts usually consist of some kind of Insanity drills. I enjoy hiking and also do a little running.


----------



## WildernessGuy24:13 (Nov 20, 2013)

I like to hike and I always walk for miles when hunting (this year in particular), but I've had 3 knee surgeries and that has really slowed me down. Old age sucks.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I work out 4days a week with 1 hour cardio a day..


----------



## simimatt (Dec 3, 2013)

Fitness benefits a lot such as your health, your lifestyle..i jus love working out everyday..keeps me fit and healthy


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I walk 2 miles a day, every day.. Keeps me fit.


----------



## lynxcarl (Dec 17, 2013)

What should be done to be fit ?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Today it would be snow shoeing and cross country skiing. Any short sprint would be a work out today.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Two year old labradinger plus one three and a half year old grandson. That combo will give you a workout.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Two year old labradinger plus one three and a half year old grandson. That combo will give you a workout.


Mrs.,
Is the dog a Lab/Springer mix? At 2 years old, I'm sure he/she is still pretty rambunctious! Same for the grandson!


----------



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

I did the 60-day Insanity program. Now I just randomly cycle through the workouts. Im hoping to start Krav Maga to add some variety as well as learn a practical skill.

I agree about the importance of fitness. It is an investment in your future. SHTF or otherwise.


----------



## Germ99 (Feb 20, 2013)

I have come to the realization in the past month or so, that all my prepping and guns-ammo aren't going to do me any good if I cant make the 12 mile hike home from work if it gets really bad. In a reasonable amount of time. What good am I to my family if I'm 11 miles away trying to catch my breath because I eat to many cheeseburgers. I only get to the gym about twice a week because of work. But I have started walking the stairs at work during the day. 10 floors. Great workout and I can do it while on a break.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Older than most, younger than a few. I try to eat well and walk 2.5 miles a day. I also, sail quite a bit and that's a work out. Soon I'm going to start walking with a pack. I may try that Krav Maga thing too. I have a DVD on it to start. I also do a little Tia Chi mainly for balance.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Up at 3:30 weight room workout at 4-5 now deciding if I want to run or swim. Probably run, swimming getting stale. Prep on preppers.


----------



## Ashton (Aug 6, 2016)

I do some workout every morning (stretching, weight lifting, jogging) and I have Krav Maga training twice per week. 

I decided to try Krav Maga since many people was recommending it to me - and now I think it was the best thing I could do. Before I tried judo and karate but Krav Maga is much more effective.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Ashton said:


> I do some workout every morning (stretching, weight lifting, jogging) and I have Krav Maga training twice per week.
> 
> I decided to try Krav Maga since many people was recommending it to me - and now I think it was the best thing I could do. Before I tried judo and karate but Krav Maga is much more effective.


Good on you, some people don't do anything but eat and sit on their fat butt. How could they think they are prepared when they get winded walking from the car to the bean and bullet isle........I don't get it but if that's the way they want to play it, fine with me.

I met a guy last gun show wearing house shoes and at least 75 pounds over weight with his belly hanging over his belt and out of his shirt........asking me what I keep for food in my BOB.

It's disgusting.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Right you are @Operator6

I just did 20 minutes on my eliptical machine. It has an internet program that allows me to "compete" with others who have used the program. The program charts your progress vs the "best" as well as vs "the average" user of the program.

Now I am closer to 100 than I am to 0, have a new Prosthetic Titanium BioMet Vanguard Knee that I had surgically implanted earlier this year, and I smashed the time of the "Average User". I'm not in the same league as the "Best User" which is around 5 minute miles but I'm pretty proud of my consistent 10 minute miles for up to 4 miles. 8-10 years ago, sheee-it, I'd kilt it!

Advice to the youngsters...watch out...Sometime around your 50th birthday some sumbitch sneaks up behind you and clobbers the shit out of you..:vs_frown:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Advice to the youngsters...watch out...Sometime around your 50th birthday some sumbitch sneaks up behind you and clobbers the shit out of you..:vs_frown:


Ain't that the damn truth.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I usually lift weights 3 times a week and swim for the other two. About 3 times a week the wife and I will go for an hour walk in the evening, we usually do about 3 miles in that hour.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Low impact exercise rules after 50. It is predominately walking, the elliptical, and upper body weights for me. My knees are the first to holler during a workout or strenuous activity.


----------

